# SANTO DOMINGO | Regatta Altos del Parque | 120m | 32 fl | U/C



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

_*Santo Domingo, Av. Anacaona no. 9*_
*Architect: *Gerardo Pérez | Dietsch 
*Use:* Residential
*Main constructor:* Contemega


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

*---*

*REGATTA ALTOS DEL PARQUE
*










Source: http://urbanopolis.net/index.php/20...el-parque-una-elegante-propuesta-residencial/


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Please merge*

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2019553


----------

